# Jockey Club and Cosmopolitan



## Larry (Oct 24, 2010)

Jockey Club owners including myself should be very pleased that Cosmopolitan should be open December 15th and will be part of The Marriott Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas, Autograph Collection. 

Cosmo is now listed with Marriott reservation system and is not part of Marriott vacation Club. 

The latest Jockey Club information indicates many benefits JC owners and exchangers will have with  Cosmo including dedicated underground parking, dedicated elevator from Cosmo garage to JC lobby. Direct access to Cosmo resort facilities including, casino, restaurants, show rooms and 75 passes per day for use of Cosmo swimming pools. Rooms at JC will be renovated and although very few rooms will have any strip views this will be the closest las Vegas strip location for any timeshare. Just walk right into Cosmo and out front door unto Las Vegas strip.

I am almost all booked for my timeshare vacations for 2011 but will try to reserve something at JC sometime next year,


----------



## Dori (Oct 24, 2010)

Larry, I am wondering how they will deal with the pool passes. Will they hand them out on a first come first served basis each morning? I'd hate to be at the end of the line on a 100 degree day, only to be told "Sorry, you are out of luck".

Dori


----------



## EZ-ED (Oct 24, 2010)

Also are those pool passes for 75 people or 75 suites?


----------



## Larry (Oct 25, 2010)

*Pool passes*

Not sure about the answers to questions raised regarding pool passes just reporting what latest JC newsletter reported. We will just have to see how this works out once Cosmo is open.

Just a couple of points JC is not that big of a resort and I think I once read that they have around 165 suites, but I could be wrong. Compare that to Marriott Grand Château which is huge and has a pool that probably doesn't hold much more than 75 people.


----------



## ginnylbs (Oct 25, 2010)

I was told at Jockey a few weeks ago that they never have 75 folks use the pool a day - so the passes should be more than adequate.   Of course - since Cosmo has nicer pools, time will tell if there is a problem.  But for now (and I own 2 different two bedroom units in May and June), I do not think there will be a problem as there is not that many folks in the pool at any time in the past.  Jockey has very roomy suites and with the Cosmo opening mid -Dec, it will be a very nice place to stay.


----------

